# OD GLOCK23 with grip added



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

What do ya think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the looks of that w/ the OD green. That is nice :smt023


----------



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Lookin' good...but don't cover the Glock logo!:smt076


----------



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

That actually crossed my mind when I was doing the grip......


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

...and you don't put a black background with a black slide!!!

Could only see the reciever! Double :smt076 

:mrgreen:


----------



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip , I am just learning all this posting photos stuff.
Thanks.:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Anytime buddy.:smt082


----------

